# Beretta m9a4 mag release STIFF



## DoctorDangus (10 mo ago)

Hey guys i have an m9a4 g i just bought and the mag release button is incredibly stiff. Im not a weak guy and i almost need two thumbs ontop of eachother to depress the mag release when there is a full mag inserted. The mags are also very hard to get the last round in and once its in its difficult to insert it all the way into the magwell. I beleive thats part of the problem but even without a mag in the gun the button is hard to press and almost feels sticky going back and forth even after cleaning and oiling it. 
Is this normal for a brand new m9?Do i just need to keep inserting and releasing mags over and over to break it in or is there something out of spec on this frame?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Take it out, inspect, oil, and reassemble, that may help. As far as the mags go, generally, 92 series mags have ample room and are generally easy to load, insert and drop free of the pistol. I'm not a big fan of doing anything over and over again to break anything in.


----------



## DoctorDangus (10 mo ago)

denner said:


> Take it out, inspect, oil, and reassemble, that may help. As far as the mags go, generally, 92 series mags have ample room and are generally easy to load, insert and drop free of the pistol. I'm not a big fan of doing anything over and over again to break anything in.


 I have taken it out to inspect and oil, I saw that the little metal inserts on the mag release mechanism are a little jagged and looks like there's burrs. I emailed Beretta to see if they'll send me a new mag release assembly so I'll see what they say. The mags that came with the gun are super stiff though was very difficult to get the 17 and 8th round in so its putting a lot of pressure on the mag release catch. 
thanks for the reply I appreciate it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Someone at the Beretta Forum posted about the same problem in the last couple of months. If I remember right, that guy took the mag release out and cut a coil or two off. That SHOULDN'T be necessary. But, apparently this is an issue for some.

You could get a new mag release spring and try to replace the one that is in the unit. Or, cut a coil or two like I mentioned above. 

I'd probably try to get a new one for a 92FS and replace the spring


----------



## DoctorDangus (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Someone at the Beretta Forum posted about the same problem in the last couple of months. If I remember right, that guy took the mag release out and cut a coil or two off. That SHOULDN'T be necessary. But, apparently this is an issue for some.
> 
> You could get a new mag release spring and try to replace the one that is in the unit. Or, cut a coil or two like I mentioned above.
> 
> I'd probably try to get a new one for a 92FS and replace the spring


Thanks shipwreck I cut the spring and polished up the mag catch a little and it is much better now.
I appreciate the help!
happy shooting


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DoctorDangus said:


> Thanks shipwreck I cut the spring and polished up the mag catch a little and it is much better now.
> I appreciate the help!
> happy shooting


Glad it worked for you. Not sure why they are having this issue, but it seems to be affecting many people.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You would think Beretta should catch this during final inspection unless the inspector has very strong fingers and thumbs 👍Regardless, that is one fine pistol, does exceptional suppressed as well.


----------

